# Xtc advanced 27.5+ ss



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

I want one!:eekster:


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

I really like the bike, I can't decide between this bike and a niner one 9 for a race bike. I'm leaning towards the niner. But the xtc+ looks so much fun.


----------



## bikeboy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya for a race bike the 9 one would probably be better. I personally want the xtc+ because eventually I would get a rigid fork and a set of 29 in wheels for gravel rides. Then I could even run the 27.5+ with the rigid fork.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

earworm said:


> I really like the bike, I can't decide between this bike and a niner one 9 for a race bike. I'm leaning towards the niner. But the xtc+ looks so much fun.


One 9 rdo? I raced one this season. Unless you like changing your saddle position everytime you change gears to get your saddle relative to the bb position get the Giant. Also if you break the niner they dont have any more to replace it. They dumped them all on the sale sites to get capital to make new bikes. So dont fall in love too hard.

Another suggestion is get a regular 29 XTC and make it ss and get 27.5+ wheels. Thats what another local rider did.

2nd wheel in this pic is a mtbr member on the xtc 1 with the rdo fork. Maybe he can chime in. 


























Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah, the sliding dropouts on the xtc are really nice compared to the niners biocentric. I like building up from the frames alone and like you said the med. one 9 rdo is on sale now at 899. I believe the xtc frame is 1650. I could get the lower priced xtc but I really like piecing components together. I'll have to think about it some more. Isn't that the iceman winner's xtc in the picture?


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

earworm said:


> Yeah, the sliding dropouts on the xtc are really nice compared to the niners biocentric. I like building up from the frames alone and like you said the med. one 9 rdo is on sale now at 899. I believe the xtc frame is 1650. I could get the lower priced xtc but I really like piecing components together. I'll have to think about it some more. Isn't that the iceman winner's xtc in the picture?


Yes thats Collins bike.

Honestly the niner will probably break at some point and they stopped making the one 9 rdo. So you might buy a one 9 rdo, break it, get sent a boosted air 9 rdo that doesnt have the aluminum insert but can use the pf 30 ebb. Then youll need boosted wheels just in time for the new bike to break. See where im going with this. Buy the Giant. And i ride the one 9 rdo. When it breaks i will get sent an air 9 rdo, and immediately sell it and buy the Giant. Collins is the XTC 1 he then sold off the drivetrain and step cast. You may want to do something similar. As far as riding and handling one 9 is 72 shred angle and the Giant is 69. Also the one 9 fits like a size up. So the medium is more like a large.

I see you are from Michigan, what part? You can check mine out. A few of us around Detroit ride the one 9 rdo. 
Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone have any idea of the weight of the stock bike?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

I just ordered the xtc ss. Ill update when i pick it up. Will ride the same trails back to back with one 9 rdo. I cant ride a bike that is no longer in production. I need certainty. 

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

I never thought about it breaking. I would be riding my steel ss most of the time then get the carbon bike mostly just for some beginner racing at places like maybury, island lake, tree farm and iceman. I've rode my friends niner last year, I liked it. The large was a little big for me though. I'm in the canton area.

Wow awesome! let me know what you think of it. I'll be looking out for a 2017 xtc single speed out there.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Be psyched to see a review on this... The price point is pretty good for a carbon frame bike with a decent spec and dropper. Been looking at this and the line of plus sized Bikes from RSD like the Sergent and Big Chief in Steel and Aluminum.

Geometry of the RSD and Giant are somewhat close. RSB a bit slacker and Giant slightly shorter stays. I'm a big fan of Rockshock so prefer the Reba over the Manitou.

stand over height on the XTC SS+ Med = 30" seems a bit high?

Wondering how heavy the stock giant wheels and hubs are. I am guessing light carbon wheels would really make the bike fly with the plus sized tires.



earworm said:


> I never thought about it breaking. I would be riding my steel ss most of the time then get the carbon bike mostly just for some beginner racing at places like maybury, island lake, tree farm and iceman. I've rode my friends niner last year, I liked it. The large was a little big for me though. I'm in the canton area.
> 
> Wow awesome! let me know what you think of it. I'll be looking out for a 2017 xtc single speed out there.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

earworm said:


> I never thought about it breaking. I would be riding my steel ss most of the time then get the carbon bike mostly just for some beginner racing at places like maybury, island lake, tree farm and iceman. I've rode my friends niner last year, I liked it. The large was a little big for me though. I'm in the canton area.
> 
> Wow awesome! let me know what you think of it. I'll be looking out for a 2017 xtc single speed out there.


Its not if it breaks its when. Thats what you base a purchase on.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

After a little more thought and research I ordered up an xtc today. I didn't know they had a lifetime warranty on their frames. I'll eBay some parts off of it to help fund some nicer ones.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

earworm said:


> After a little more thought and research I ordered up an xtc today. I didn't know they had a lifetime warranty on their frames. I'll eBay some parts off of it to help fund some nicer ones.


Hell yeah! I ride all those trails you mentioned all the time specifically maybury the most.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## akindofbrian (Jan 4, 2017)

earworm said:


> After a little more thought and research I ordered up an xtc today. I didn't know they had a lifetime warranty on their frames. I'll eBay some parts off of it to help fund some nicer ones.


Any update on the new ride? I just recently found out about this new bike and am strongly considering it as an upgrade to my old 26er, and I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Anbtucson (Jan 2, 2015)

Got out on my first ride today in Starr Pass, Tucson, AZ. First time on an SS and first time in a couple of years on a hardtail. Had an awesome ride, bike climbs great with the mid-fat tires. I am running it 30/20 with an oval chainring. The terrain here is loose/rocky and with some punchy climbs. A few things to know. The bike comes shipped with a reba 100mm fork. This made for a somewhat steep HA IMO. I have to do the conversion to 120mm which will make it a bit slacker. Also, The bolt on the internal seat post clamp wedge is delicate and difficult to access on the fly. I stripped the internal threading while adjusting it during some test rides and had to have it machined to fit a bigger bolt.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njperson (Feb 10, 2017)

newking said:


> Wondering how heavy the stock giant wheels and hubs are. I am guessing light carbon wheels would really make the bike fly with the plus sized tires.


At the LBS, they had an Advanced 27.5+ 1, not the SS. I believe SS tires are spec'd slightly differently, so take that into consideration here (and of course the cassette).
[F] Schwalbe Nobby Nic, 27.5x3.0, Snakeskin, TL Easy, Trailstar 
[R] Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 27.5x2.8, Snakeskin, TL Easy, Pacestar)

The entire wheelset, tubes, tires, SLX 11-42 cassette, XT rotors came in at: 
[F] 5.36 pounds
[R] 6.62 pounds
TOTAL 11.98 pounds

A carbon wheelset, tubeless, and lighter cassette will shave about 2.5 pounds from that figure and I think you're right....the bike will rip in that config.


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

akindofbrian said:


> Any update on the new ride? I just recently found out about this new bike and am strongly considering it as an upgrade to my old 26er, and I'd love to hear your thoughts.


Sorry, I haven't ridden it yet. It's hanging up in my garage all stripped apart. New dog and kid have taken priority.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anyone know the weight of the XTC frame alone and how it compares to One One Lurcher geometry? I would build it as a 29er for XC racing specifically. I love my Lurcher geometry but they are long gone and I may be up for a new bike next season. Size Large. Sorry for the luddite questions. I just build it then ride it for like 5 years while the world turns around me.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

ohmygato said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the XTC frame alone and how it compares to One One Lurcher geometry? I would build it as a 29er for XC racing specifically. I love my Lurcher geometry but they are long gone and I may be up for a new bike next season. Size Large. Sorry for the luddite questions. I just build it then ride it for like 5 years while the world turns around me.


The lurcher frame is heavy. I have the lurcher in 19.5. And a rdo frame. The giant xtc is somewhere in between. It has sliders so that adds a bit if weight over the lightest hardtails on the market. Id say a large is around 3lbs. Where the lurcher is over 4.

The geo on the lurcher is 72 headtube and 73 seat tube. Very steep by todaye specs. The giant will be a bit slacker than that. It might feel slower but ride faster type of thing.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

LaneDetroitCity said:


> I just ordered the xtc ss. Ill update when i pick it up. Will ride the same trails back to back with one 9 rdo. I cant ride a bike that is no longer in production. I need certainty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


Where's that new Giant, you posted this months ago? BTW, your info on Niner is not wholly correct. They have unmarked frames of the older frames (non boosted) for warranty bikes. They are not EBB, but you don't have to go BOOST. Again, speaking of that which you have no knowledge.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

I checked out an XTC at the LBS today and I love the concept but I'm not sure about the execution.

The sliding dropouts make me nervous because they are sitting out there with only the friction from the bolt force holding them in place without a separate counter-force bolt to keep the chain from detensioning. That's a similar design to my Lurcher which doesn't hold without the tugnuts. Plus it doesn't look like there is enough travel in the slider for an SS setup.

I would be interested in knowing if my understanding of this system is accurate or if I'm missing something. I'd also like to hear comments on how it's working for those of you who have them. 

The seatpost wedge is just lame. It's not a deal breaker for me but frustrating anyway.


----------



## njperson (Feb 10, 2017)

The other problem with the seatpost wedge is that water tends to get in under the boot. Unless you regularly air it out, the water accumulates and starts rusting the bolt.

Main problem right now with the dropout is that if you bend it, Giant has ZERO in stock in the USA right now. Nada, zero, less than 1, nono-existimo, zilcho. You are pretty much SOL if you bend the dropout.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

ohmygato said:


> The sliding dropouts make me nervous because they are sitting out there with only the friction from the bolt force holding them in place without a separate counter-force bolt to keep the chain from detensioning. That's a similar design to my Lurcher which doesn't hold without the tugnuts. Plus it doesn't look like there is enough travel in the slider for an SS setup.


Correction: There is a counter-force bolt to maintain chain tension. It's hidden behind the dropouts. I also understand that there is about an inch of travel in the dropouts, which is enough. I'm now interested enough that I am going to see if I can borrow a friend's bike for a day at least.


----------



## njperson (Feb 10, 2017)

*pic of the dropout*

derailleur side
View attachment 1135706


left side
View attachment 1135708


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

*2017 Giant XTC Advanced 29 Rigid SS*

I have been kicking around a Carbon SS build for 5 years, but I do not like the Niner frames. I went with the Giant XTC Advanced. It is about .4 lbs heavier than the Niner, but it has a slacker head tube angle. I bought a 2017 1x11, removed the gears, and replaced the fork with a Niner RDO fork. All else is stock. With pedals and Stans, it sits 19.2#. I have to say, I really like the ride!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Awesome bike! Rode the SS on a demo at Dirtfest, loved it, wanted to get one. Couldn't really justify the expense for my level of riding. The big plus is the lifetime frame warranty on the carbon! Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## edt (Mar 13, 2017)

Have had mine for a year now, fun bike. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

